# Question about Cure amounts when cold smoking



## bigjoet (Jan 13, 2017)

If you have recipe for fresh sausage that calls for X amount of Salt and want to smoke it instead, would you just add the recommended amount of cure to the spices before mixing?  I guess I am afraid that by doing that would result in a overly salty product so was wondering If I should instead deduct the amount of cure needed from the salt amount in the recipe.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2017)

BigJoeT said:


> If you have recipe for fresh sausage that calls for X amount of Salt and want to smoke it instead, would you just add the recommended amount of cure to the spices before mixing?  I guess I am afraid that by doing that would result in a overly salty product so was wondering If I should instead deduct the amount of cure needed from the salt amount in the recipe.


Yes, just add 1 tsp of the #1 cure to 5# of meat. Leave the rest of the recipe as is.
You won't notice any difference.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 13, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Yes, just add 1 tsp of the #1 cure to 5# of meat. Leave the rest of the recipe as is.
> You won't notice any difference.


Ditto that.

Not allot of salt in the cure to affect the other added salt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

nepas said:


> Ditto that.
> 
> Not allot of salt in the cure to affect the other added salt.


I agree unless it's TQ.

Al


----------



## rwlanthier (Feb 5, 2017)

I have to agree with Big Joe on the cure amount.  Just finished a batch of Cajun fresh pork sausage, and used typical recipe and added 1 teaspoon of cure per 5 lb. of meat.  Try mixing your seasoning and curing salt in 1 cup of ice water per 5 lb. of ground meat.  More consistent cure of the meat, in addition to making it easier to stuff in casings.  Then smoke for 6-8 hours and it is amazing.


----------

